# Need info on nerite zebra snails



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Though I've been doing research I do have many questions about the Nerites that I cannot seem to find anyone to answer. Most of them are out of curiosity

1- Do they do well in unheated tanks? (been thinking more than 1) and put them in a seperate tank but getting yet another heater will take me a while >_< if they do well, Im not getting any more. Just 1 in a heated tank with my betta is fine.

2- Apart from algae eaters, are they in a way scavangers? do they eat flake veggie food for example D:

3- When getting them as a tank mate, how long does people quaritine them?

4- How can you tell if one is sick or unwell?

5- How can you tell a healthy snail from a sickly one when buying from a pet store

6- Shrimp or snails to clean your tank and why ?

7- How can you tell apart their sex? Or are they hermaphrodite like land snails

8- What do you do when they lay eggs? How to remove them?

9- Is it true that snails climb out of your tank if they are unhappy with their living conditions?

10- Do snails get stressed like betta's and how can you tell?

11- What is beneficial and what isn't for snails? (I know cuttlefish bone is good for them but some medications might not agree, what about epsom salt for example?)

12- How often are they fed algae wafers.

13- If fed in a different container, (because bettas nom on the wafer) how long would you leave them there with the food?

yeaaaah... lots of questions... thats about it for now though XD 

Free cookies for those who answer them all lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They prefer warm water and shrimp have lower bio-load.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Asolene_spixi#Tank_compatibility http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Neritina_natalensis


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

1- Do they do well in unheated tanks? (been thinking more than 1) and put them in a seperate tank but getting yet another heater will take me a while >_< if they do well, Im not getting any more. Just 1 in a heated tank with my betta is fine.

They can survive in lower temperatures. i wouldnt go below 70F

2- Apart from algae eaters, are they in a way scavangers? do they eat flake veggie food for example D:
depends. some eats exclusively algae, others will take veggie and flakes.

3- When getting them as a tank mate, how long does people quaritine them?
I dont quarantine, but Im sure you can float a cup with some plants in the tank for a while if you dont have a separate tank.


4- How can you tell if one is sick or unwell?
They will stay in their shells and not come out


5- How can you tell a healthy snail from a sickly one when buying from a pet store
Pick the most active ones. if its not moving, dont get it.

6- Shrimp or snails to clean your tank and why ?
snails. they're like moving sponges. shrimps are slower, but with less bioload

7- How can you tell apart their sex? Or are they hermaphrodite like land snails
they are nit hermaphrodites.
to tell them apart...?
dissect them...and see


8- What do you do when they lay eggs? How to remove them?
Eggs wont batch in fresh water. just scrape them off or leave them alone


9- Is it true that snails climb out of your tank if they are unhappy with their living conditions?

Maybe, soemetimes they just want to climb out for no reason.

10- Do snails get stressed like betta's and how can you tell?
when they stay in their shells and dont come out 


11- What is beneficial and what isn't for snails? (I know cuttlefish bone is good for them but some medications might not agree, what about epsom salt for example?)
aq salt is fine for these guys. no copper. not sure about epsom salt. extra calcium is always appreicated

12- How often are they fed algae wafers.
??? as often as you want..? if they eat it?

13- If fed in a different container, (because bettas nom on the wafer) how long would you leave them there with the food?
yoi can always feed inside a cup floated inside the tank...

wheres my cookie?


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

aokashi. You are awesome <3 And thanks choco, the info helped as well. Yeah I'm torn between a snail and shrimp XD 
I thought of a nice 2-3 gallon tank with 2 or 3 ghost shrimp, decorate it with plenty of niches for them to hide, I'm excited. 
Though honestly I'm going broke XD either i'm spoiling a betta or getting something lol. I wonder how you guys do it to keep self control lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmm. snails are more forgiving on bad tank parameters 
here's a lovely pic of my nerite who posed just for you!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

wow they look beautiful D: 

now I dunno what to get XD another snail for cheshire's tank mate or shrimp ina seperate tank XD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I have both :O


----------

